# Planting Lucky Clover



## Twisted Circuits (Sep 19, 2013)

I got my first ever lucky clover today and I noticed an option to plant it.  My question is what happens and/or what do you get when you plant it?

Also, while trying to research this I cam across an interesting fact.  Can anyone lend credability to the claim that pulling a clover while a rainbow is present guarantees a lucky clover?


----------



## ravenkaw (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know about the rainbow myth; but I doubt it's true. 

As for replanting clovers, nothing happens. The clover just gets replanted and it looks like a standard clover patch. You can re-pick this clover and you'll still have a lucky clover. It's just like planting flowers, only they don't reproduce like the flowers do.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Sep 19, 2013)

If you're curious I found the rainbow thing here...

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Facts

They're spot on regarding just about everything else, so I wonder..l


----------



## Campy (Sep 19, 2013)

The lucky clover is no different from other clovers, with the exception that by being able to pick them up you can choose where you want to place them.

The rainbow myth is new for me, but I haven't pulled any clovers in a long time, so I can test this out as soon as I get a rainbow in my town.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Sep 19, 2013)

Actually (it may be coincidence), I was playing the game at my parent's house after doing a trade with my mum and got a 4 leaf clover that day as I remember showing everyone, there was a rainbow that day too, I took photos of the rainbow but not the clover, that's in my house.

I'm almost never at my parent's house anymore so that's how I remember.  There may be something in that fact, anyone else that comes across it can let us know.


----------



## Pickles (Sep 19, 2013)

It would be a cute feature, and I could see AC doing that. Will be neat to have it confirmed, if so


----------

